# Fastrak is "Offically Closed For Good"



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

As of today, Fastrak is now closed for good. The owner, Brax Irwin is the one who actually is shutting it down. Dont ask me why he is doing this, it was his decision. Oh well, time for a new home track, that will be Mikes once it opens!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Smiley said:


> As of today, Fastrak is now closed for good. The owner, Brax Irwin is the one who actually is shutting it down. Dont ask me why he is doing this, it was his decision. Oh well, time for a new home track, that will be Mikes once it opens!!!!


That sucks bro! You guys put your heart into that track!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Damnit! Next friday was going to be the first chance for me to race in a while. I say we get M&M back going, maybe just for some electric and the rejuvenated 10th scale trucks. ??????

Ron


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

That sucks. See yall around.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

sorry to hear that they closed, but if anyone wants to go race at a place like that you always have the beach..............plenty of sand............. lol

J/k 
i liked that place. kinda sucks that once i started racing again they closed. oh well

L8
ronnie


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow! Did not see that coming......so all that is left is Mike's and K&M.....M&M would be great, but its a matter of getting Meir on-board......is that Woodlands track still going strong? Harl's is shutdown. And then there is the River Track - are they racing consistently? Amazing that Fastrak shutdown though......

PD2


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

The woodlands track is still there. Just doesn't have the established business and regular people all the time.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, that is a **** shame. In the last few months we've lost the 2 best outdoor tracks in H'town. And we dang near lost K&M, and would have without Randy stepping up to the plate. H'town racers as a group need to remember this when we go to buy parts, etc. Support your LHS whenever you can or we're going to run out of places to race. And teh H'town racers and tracks need to get back together and come up with a schedule that will support the tracks we have left. RIP Fastrak.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

hey cj i agree with you. randy has stepped up to keep racing in houston. tracks in houston are falling like flies. we need to support our local track(k&m). we need to support k&m and your local friendly hobby shop (randys hobbies). if we dont support these guys we might be out of another track. we can always count on racing every sat. rain or shine at a great price at k&m. thanks dave for keeping the track up and running every weekend. also thanks to the snack bar lady for being there every sat. we sure would like to see the electric guys come back. see ya at the track!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Man, they still have my TMaxx. I guess it will never get fixed. that does bite because it only five minutes from my house. Bummer. Hey Smiley, Is Braxx still going to do the gun thing or is he shutting everything down. What about orders etc.? Man this is messed up!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

We will be there next tuesday-thursday to set up stuff for the lawn mower shop Brax is opening up. He is still doing the gun thing online. You can come pick up your T-Maxx next week while we are there. Sorry, shutting the shop and track down was not my decision, solely Brax's Decision.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

man that sucks,i didnt even get a chance to go out there and race.i heard it was a very nice track.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I'm sorry it happened too.*

Houston is big enough to support more tracks.

Smiley you have a PM. Please reply or call me. 713 724-4200


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow, that sucks, I liked that place. Looks like K&M for now and Mikes when it opens.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Smiley said:


> As of today, Fastrak is now closed for good. The owner, Brax Irwin is the one who actually is shutting it down. Dont ask me why he is doing this, it was his decision. Oh well, time for a new home track, that will be Mikes once it opens!!!!


Smiley is it going to reopen as a track named Mikes?,,, or is it going to be a lawn service shop? thank for any info. Darryl


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Mikes is a totally different track in Kingwood or Porter, don't know which one they consider it in, it's in between both.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

KevinLRC said:


> Mikes is a totally different track in Kingwood or Porter, don't know which one they consider it in, it's in between both.


Porter


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Speaking of tracks, I had high hopes for The Woodlands track but I don't think it will ever make it if they continue to try and go head to head with K & M. There is no reason that there cannot be another northside track if they complement each other. Am I the only person that feels they are making a bad decision to schedule racing that overlaps K & M times? By the way. I'll be RACING at K & M this Saturday! Break out your tenth scale gas truck and let's do this. 

I'll race in truggy one day. Just as soon as I win the lottery. Dumping too much cash lately on real life stuff.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ronborsk said:


> Speaking of tracks, I had high hopes for The Woodlands track but I don't think it will ever make it if they continue to try and go head to head with K & M. There is no reason that there cannot be another northside track if they complement each other. Am I the only person that feels they are making a bad decision to schedule racing that overlaps K & M times? By the way. I'll be RACING at K & M this Saturday! Break out your tenth scale gas truck and let's do this.
> 
> I'll race in truggy one day. Just as soon as I win the lottery. Dumping too much cash lately on real life stuff.


your 1 day pass went through huh??
i wont be racing gas truck,my T-4 will be ready to go in mod and maybe stock though


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I thought they were gonna race on Sunday in the Woodlands?


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

yup they race a five


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

backdraft341 said:


> yup they race a five


so,travis,did you buy an STS motor to get the sponsorship? I love mine...i might see if they would like to sponsor an INSANE racer.....sweet deal...congrats


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

well not yet paul i just got the email yesterday i found out the full ride guys buy the cheap .21 and get it moded i cant fiqure out if im gettin a .21 or a .12 for the ad1 that im gettin from lyn this weekend a when u send it in put me down as a contact and i will try to get u hooked up


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

backdraft341 said:


> well not yet paul i just got the email yesterday i found out the full ride guys buy the cheap .21 and get it moded i cant fiqure out if im gettin a .21 or a .12 for the ad1 that im gettin from lyn this weekend a when u send it in put me down as a contact and i will try to get u hooked up


ohh,sweet,so ya gonna start racing gt??


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im not trying to stir the pot and make trouble, but I would like to hear yalls oppinions. Please dont *"TRASH" *anyone or any track, keep it clean, but why do we seem to lose allmost every track around here?


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah i might start racin gt next weekend


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Houston is not big enough to support more than one track and still have lots of people racing every weekend. I know it sucks to say it, but I would rather have one track having good racing than 3 having watered down racing. Without THRC around to regulate where all the racing will be for the weekend, the other tracks would close, which is exactly what I figured would happen and what did happen. 

Everybody says Houston is big enough to support more than one track but the truth is I have yet to see it. Everytime there is one track the racing is good, when another track opens, either everybody goes there or nobody goes there.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Houston can support at least 2 tracks, but not the way things haev been going. When THRC was viable you had M&M and Fastrak doing well, and even after pearland was added things were still good for a bit. K&M still had their thing going also. You could always count on good nitro racing at THRC and good electric racing at K&M. Remember when there was actually Stock and Mod truck and buggy? Personality conflicts and grownups acting like 5 year olds are what started the problem. A lot of people quit racing peiod around that time. Now you have people bailing every weekend to go out of town, you have tracks scheduling races on top of each other, and we don't have out of town racers coming in anymore either. We used to always have a big crew from LA and south TX come in too. I still think H'town can support 2 tracks as long as they schedule so people can run either one or both. We need to get some new peeps in and increase the number of racers, that's for sure. People will go where the racing is good, we just need to figure out how to get the club races back where they used to be.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Houston can support at least 2 tracks, but not the way things haev been going. When THRC was viable you had M&M and Fastrak doing well, and even after pearland was added things were still good for a bit. K&M still had their thing going also. You could always count on good nitro racing at THRC and good electric racing at K&M. Remember when there was actually Stock and Mod truck and buggy? Personality conflicts and grownups acting like 5 year olds are what started the problem. A lot of people quit racing peiod around that time. Now you have people bailing every weekend to go out of town, you have tracks scheduling races on top of each other, and we don't have out of town racers coming in anymore either. We used to always have a big crew from LA and south TX come in too. I still think H'town can support 2 tracks as long as they schedule so people can run either one or both. We need to get some new peeps in and increase the number of racers, that's for sure. People will go where the racing is good, we just need to figure out how to get the club races back where they used to be.


I say we need to promote more club races and get people that are not into the sport i,into it,and people that are already aware of it ot get their arses out there and race with us. I will be doing up some fliers to get this ball rolling because since the tracks are closing if it keeps going like it is,we may be in big trouble.We need to promote electric racing also.the elec class is soooo competetive when everyone shows up.but that is the key,getting everyone to show up.Let's do this guys!!!! let's spread the word and keep Houston as a premiere place to race.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Good idea to push electrics. Electrics is a good way to get newcomers into rc racing. I have noticed, however, that it seems that novice was running an all-together race, gas and electric. That could scare anyone off. Perhaps there are not enough to split them up. I certainly have seen times when there weren't enough to split them but not every instance. I dunno, especially since I only get out once a month.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Electric racing is a lot of fun and with the new brushed motors and brushless technology there's a lot less maintenance. But there's hardly anybody racing it anymore. Roger, Jim S., Andy, TJ, Tol, Kev all used to run electric regularly. All we can do is try to get more people into racing whether it's gas or electric.


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

Howdy Racers,

There are several reasons that come to mind on why we are losing tracks and shops in Houston. The biggest reason is the fact that many racers do not support the local hobby shops. I grow very tired of fellow racers telling me of a steal they got on eBay or of that "discount" that they received from the mail order place. Open your Car Action to the pages where your favorite mail order has their ads or bring up eBay on your computer. Where is the dirt, the jumps, driver's stand or the sweeper? That's right folks, you just can't race on the pages of your mail order shop's ads or on the eBay screen, it ain't gonna happen. Lots of money goes into a track, utilities, the facilities for pit, restrooms, etc and the race fees just don't come near to covering the costs. That track is supported by the sale of merchandise in the shop, see where I'm coming from? I pretty much know all the shops and yes they will and do give racers breaks on pricing, but don't expect it everytime. A regular customer more often than not is receiving a good price for their purchases and it will often times meet or beat that mail order shop's pricing.

Steeping up one level on my soap box, another reason for our hobby's decline is the fact that the electrics are staying home. This because of the disrespect shown by us nitro guys to the electrics. There is never a "minute of silence", nitro guys are cranking up thir cars during an electric race, even bringing those nitro cars trackside during their race. Let's face it, not all electric racers like the noise or fumes of a nitro car. I know your mommas taught y'all respect so show some! That minute of silence is very important because it allows for announcements to be made and heard, allows time for fumes to dissipate and heck it give our ears a moment of quiet.

We're all in this for the competition and fun right? It starts with showing that respect momma taught all of us to not only our hobby, but to other racers, the hobby shops and tracks. There's no reason why our hobby should not grow, it just starts with a little respect.....


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

OOPS! Sorry for the typos in my last post, but I guess y'all got the point :biggrin:


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks Chicken. Very well put.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

It seems like alot of people think nitro is harming this hobby in some way. I don't understand why, can someone please explain this theory to me? Sorry if I sound ignorant, I've never raced electrics, so I guess I'm just missing the point. :help:


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I may have played a role in the talk about nitro, sorry. I love nitro. My comment was that novice racing should not mix electric/nitro in the same heat.

People can get into electric racing fairly cheap, let's say with an associated ready to run (probably around $300 or so including a couple of stick packs and a charger wouldn't you say?). In addition to the low entry cost into rc you have the low tech advantage, at least at first to be able to race disregarding high dollar batteries and motors (get out and have fun). Nitro involves more mechanic skills, breaking in the motor and engine temps and tuning and such, which is much more involved and easy to screw up, etc. 

Nitro is "in" and awesome but for a newcomer electric can be very cool also. I don't think electrics should be thought of lightly. Making an effort to maintain a good intro electric class is, imho, very important in providing a stream of newcomers into the hobby. People enter and leave the hobby all of the time. Without a steady stream of newcomers any track can fold. 

I think we need to cater to the newcomer via the electrics to get their feet wet. I feel it is a good idea for the shop to carry a few electric ready to runs. Lots of advantages. "So, you want to race? Sure, we can hook you up and have you in a heat tonight! All you need is blank dollars and we'll have you up and running in our elecric novice class. Think of how much more learning a person has to do to get into nitro. This is a good way to break into racing. 

Electric is far from dead and I don't think that nitro is harming the hobby in any way. I do believe that promoting entry level low cost electrics is vital to growth of the hobby and whether or not a track survives.

Unfortunately, just a matter of economics plays the part in me buying a used car on e-bay. For me to race nitro the only way I can afford it was to buy used. It is an unfortunate fact of life and as long as there is a way for peeps to save 40% they will do it when it comes to being able to race or not. Sorry but it is true. I would be happy to pay a higher entry fee though. A $2 increase in entry fees can mean how much more cash flow, say another $1,000 a month? Ok, I'll hide in the corner and where a bullet proof vest when I race Saturday so as not to get beat up too bad by other racers for my comments.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Justin, I don't think anybody believes nitro is harming teh hobby. What CHicken said may be why a few of the electric racers stay home, but I think that's just part of it. The biggest part is the popularity of 1/8, Truggy and MT. The tracks get so blown out from those cars that it's hard enough to run 1/10 GT or ST, much less a 2WD Mod. There's no way I could have run my B4 at K&M this past weekend. Shoot, I ended breaking my T4 but that was my own fault, LOL. It's more an issue of scale than it is power source. Obviously, the 1/8 and truggies are the most popular classes. Not sure what the solution is, Dave may be on the right track with an electric only day or night, but we need enough racers to make it worthwhile. Or maybe a 1/10 night, gas truck included, because they don't do much track damage and aren't real noisy. Justin C., are y'all up for that? What about Melvin, Tom G., etc? Anybody know where they've been? I still think the best thing we can do is to try to get new racers, and get all the old guys back on the same page.Turnout is down everywhere right now.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Now for something entirely different that I hope will make someone go HMMMM!

I say blame it on video games and the internet and forums! In simplier days we did not have all the sensery input from all these other sources. You got your high from going to the track after a long boring week at work. Everyone was in a rush to go race, see their buds and hang out. Some folks are now into video games, talk on forums all week and need to rest on Sats!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. You forgot about the ability to get on a forum and flame any person, track, race program, manufacturer, etc. you don't agree with. Back in the day you had to man up and say that kind of stuff to their face, so there was a lot less of it. I decided a long time ago that the Internet and racing of any kind just really don't mix.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I hope my thoughts aren't considered flaming. I love K & M. My inputs are just ideas about electrics that may help the hobby as a whole and cash flow for the owners. I also believe that forums help promote the hobby and not hinder it. (not a flame)


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

No Ron, your thougts aren't at all what I had in mind. Constructive criticism is needed and appreciated. When you see flaming, you will know it. We don't allow it here. But if you peruse some other forums, you'll see it.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

On the flaming thing Chris,i am NOT flaming,i am just explaining my and quite a few other peoples concerns. I love K&M also and what Randy,Dave,Wayne,David C,Jim,Mr.James and everyone else that gets involved in K&M has done for us. Electric racing is a foundation,in my eyes,to potential racers getting involved for the first time,or even,getting back into racing from years ago. I love what RonB said about getting some elec RTR kits in the hobby shop,could spark alot of interest form the driver-byes that stop in to see what is going on in the BIG BLUE BUILDING.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, y'all are touchy. Read my lips. NOBODY SAID ANYBODY HERE OR ANYBODY IN PARTICULAR WAS FLAMING! I DON'T CONSIDER ANY OF WHAT WE'VE POSTED TO BE FLAMING! IT WAS JUST A GENERAL COMMENT ON INTERNET FORUMS AND RACING, INCLUDING RACING THINGS OTHER THAN TOY CARS! HA HA HA HA HA. Offering ideas and advice is not flaming. It's the BS name calling and personal attacks that I consider flaming. When you see flaming, you will know it. Check on some other forums and you will see it. If it happens here you will know it, 'cause Biff will drop the hammer and the post will be gone.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I think we need to get back to work. Good thing my monitor is not facing my wonderful cube opening. 

Then again, why work you you can surf? 

Gonna be nice temps at the track Saturday.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Man, y'all are touchy. Read my lips. NOBODY SAID ANYBODY HERE OR ANYBODY IN PARTICULAR WAS FLAMING! I DON'T CONSIDER ANY OF WHAT WE'VE POSTED TO BE FLAMING! IT WAS JUST A GENERAL COMMENT ON INTERNET FORUMS AND RACING, INCLUDING RACING THINGS OTHER THAN TOY CARS! HA HA HA HA HA. Offering ideas and advice is not flaming. It's the BS name calling and personal attacks that I consider flaming. When you see flaming, you will know it. Check on some other forums and you will see it. If it happens here you will know it, 'cause Biff will drop the hammer and the post will be gone.


i dont see yer lips....lol...i know what you are saying but i just wanted to make that clear......


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ronborsk said:


> I think we need to get back to work. Good thing my monitor is not facing my wonderful cube opening.
> 
> Then again, why work you you can surf?
> 
> Gonna be nice temps at the track Saturday.


lord know i cant wait to get to the track


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Ok, I Have Some Great News!!!*

Not the trhead to say it dso look for a new thread real soon.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My question has been answered! 

I feel bad for doing it, but I couldnt resist!

Point being, no two racers will ever agree and we should never talk politics on the RC forum. We got the "Jungle" for that! "D


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Chris, I basically said the same thing as you about the THRC thing, just didn't go into detail. They also raced every other weekend, a lot of the really good racing that went on at K&M happened on an "off" weekend. 

It doesn't really matter to me about electric anymore, I've already started buying stuff to get into 1/8. Besides, last time I went to K&M there were 0 electrics there.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Kev, but that's a shame. I love racing the flashlights.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Dudes!*

I ran my buggy for the first time in almost a year last night. Stock motor too!

They put me up against the mod trucks taht were there (K&M).

TQ'd due to Paul Shultz breaking, Thanks to Gary(not Biff). Need to get Gary online so he can have some fun with this.

Paul won and I cam in second but Paul didn't lap me though. Totally enjoyed running flashlights again!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

That little losi was smokin.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*yep,*

Thanks Ron, No hard feelings for the rubbing last nght K? Wanyne took the honors in gas truck even after He was placed in front of me on the straight while I was going wide open. Back in the pits a bent front king pin and broken shock tower. Dean had our numbers last night too. First time in offroad with an older GT and loaner motor. If the flame out had not happen he would have won. Looking forward to some more of that.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I had just started settling down a little in the main when I slipped and hit a wall or pipe and busted some steering parts. Darn. All in all a good time.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

electric racing is ALWAYS a good time,i think i ran a whole 3 laps in qualifying. but had to get it together for the main,i am hoping to have my vintage out there for some laps this weekend.anyone up for that??


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hmmmm?*

I'll have to go thru mine , install speed control , receiver, motor. Might just do that instead of one of my other flashlights.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I won't be back until November. Warden sending me in the hole for a few days because I spent too much time in my room and at track on cars. Got another death row threat from her this weekend if I don't stop spending cash on my hobby (and eating lunch out at work) and minimize my time doing hobbies. One of these days I may decide just to simply take the long walk.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ronborsk said:


> I won't be back until November. Warden sending me in the hole for a few days because I spent too much time in my room and at track on cars. Got another death row threat from her this weekend if I don't stop spending cash on my hobby (and eating lunch out at work) and minimize my time doing hobbies. One of these days I may decide just to simply take the long walk.


Appeal,Appeal,Appeal


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Can't do this weekend (wedding) or next weekend (Lajuan's 40th) Paul. Maybe the one after.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Can't do this weekend (wedding) or next weekend (Lajuan's 40th) Paul. Maybe the one after.


no problem,i have the part you need for the rc10


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

30 years and mine is all bark. Love her TO DEATH! Mine or hers which ever comes first. Family is #1 so do the weddings and birthdays just make sure there don't conflict with your racing. :wink:

Mine understands that Saturday is race day so we do our thing the other 6 days. She forgets sometimes. I let her vent and then go racing.

Lack of $ is our issue. She's fine as long as the $ is available for her equal billing on her habit is taken care of.

Isn't that how everyone is?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigmax said:


> 30 years and mine is all bark. Love her TO DEATH! Mine or hers which ever comes first. Family is #1 so do the weddings and birthdays just make sure there don't conflict with your racing. :wink:
> 
> Mine understands that Saturday is race day so we do our thing the other 6 days. She forgets sometimes. I let her vent and then go racing.
> 
> ...


of course biggie,my wife knows that sat. is race day also,as long as i make family arrangments that are out of our control,then it is all good.it is the only day i get to do something for myself,not that i wouldnt be able to do anything any other time,i just choose to have my sat nites at K&M


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*It's all good.*

Yep.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Probably 5 people in the world whose weddings I can't miss and this is one of them. Been friends since 7th grade, went to middle and high school and then A&M together. I also introduced him to his ex-wife, LOL. My wife understands about Sat racing, but HE obviously forgot to check my schedule. I'm supposed to be in Austin this weekend for RC Pro State finals. I don't wanna hear any of y'all complain about $. I have 2 kids in college and 1 in private school. Trade ya!


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

Can They Cook And Clean


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Lmao*

@ TODD! Good one!


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

Your Going To His Wedding And You Introduced Him To His Ex-wife.

Whats Up With That........


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Again.*

And your still friends?!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I also introduced him to his divorce attorney.


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

chris you are the man........


----------

